# What Laptop



## Schoolboy (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi I am a school boy as my name suggests. I need a laptop for school.
It needs to be affordable, big screened and have good graphics. Also being a school boy 
work isn't the only thing I will be using it for so it needs to be able to run games fast and lag free. I am also interested in programing so any tips on how to get in to that world would not go unthanked as I have found that youtube only supplys a limited amount of knowledge.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Welcome to TSG.
Why not search with Google "Laptop reviews"? Since everyone's opinion is so different, you will find description that fit your budget and will come close to your wishes.
I personally always liked Toshiba.

Also look at our main Forum page and see the different sections about programming and can ask our members there, who are more knowledgeable about this than me.


----------



## Firebreather (Jul 8, 2011)

Checkout these links:

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/choosing-a-laptop-9-great-review-sites/
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/buy/pcs.aspx

Hope that helps.


----------



## Schoolboy (Jan 28, 2012)

THanks guys


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Schoolboy said:


> Hi I am a school boy as my name suggests. *I need a laptop for school.*
> *It needs to be* affordable, *big screened and have good graphics.* Also being a school boy
> work isn't the only thing I will be using it for so *it needs to be able to run games fast and lag free.* I am also interested in programing so any tips on how to get in to that world would not go unthanked as I have found that youtube only supplys a limited amount of knowledge.


For what you're wanting from a laptop, you're going to need a model that's too large and too heavy to comfortably carry around school. They're commonly referred to as a "desktop replacement".

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Schoolboy (Jan 28, 2012)

i am thinking a MSI GT680 although it is quite expenive


----------



## Schoolboy (Jan 28, 2012)

any information on programing


----------



## your-hi-tech-guy (Feb 26, 2012)

I have been a computer consultant for over 20 years and I'd start off by saying you need to be more specific to what your needs are- your wants probably outstrip your qualification for "affordable".
Being a "schoolboy" (8th grade or higher?) I'm assuming by "good graphics" you mean to play games or 1024p video. 
If so, the current crop of Intel core 2 chips (i3-i5-i7) really need a separate discrete graphics card.

Just to give you an idea of a "dream" system look at these specs:
http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-m18x/pd.aspx?dgc=BA&cid=81594&lid=2067589.

For affordable (ie around $500-$600) look at laptops of 15" screen with AMD A8 quad core that have "discrete class" GPU.
Reviews have been good for HP DV6. Consumer Reports also rates Asus computers high in customer satisfaction.
For a lighter weight (with 11.5 screen) the HP DM1-Z has gotten good reviews: 
http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/hp-pavilion-dm1z-fall/4505-3121_7-35020139.html?tag=mncol
At home you can always plug it into larger screen monitor or HDTV, and if you have large hand, a larger keyboard.

If you're interested in programming of course the big growth is in "apps". The new $400 Asus Prime quad core Android will be able to run Windows 8 when that ships in the fall: 



.

FINALLY, Follow this students YouTube Channel for tutorials on programming for the low cost AND I MEAN 
LOW COST $35 ARM Linux "computer on a stick"
youtube.com/watch?v=28CqDKjtppg&feature=related
2X iPhone4s graphics power- YouTube.com/watch?v=5jSdepHG_r8&feature=related)
It should ship end of February from http://www.raspberrypi.org. Just plug it into your USB port.

Just found this website today. If you bought a laptop already I'd be curious as to what you got. If not, I believe HP annual rebate program is over (up to $200 off). But, visit their website and maybe check their refurbished section. Too, with Intel's new "Ivy Bridge" chips shipping soon, rebates may be coming to clear current inventory. If you want to buy locally, I've found Office Deposit to have good a laptop selection and deals (I'd prefer their store over BB).


----------

